# Devils lake area snows



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Was hunting the Devils lake area this weekend,, not many around. But did manage to find a field with 4K using it. Sat morn we pulled into the posted field and and there were some PEOPLE setup right in our spot . I would never hunt a posted field. Well whileth geese were coming off the roost the farmer came out there and told them to leave, so while they were picking up the sky busted every flock!!! So they complete ruined the hunt for that morning. Byut man were there Green heads in the are so we spent the rest of the afternoon filling our bag limit with greenies. The geese were feeding practically all day long in the fields, so it kinda made you wounder what the hell was going on. Sure as #### this morning all the birds in the are lifted off there roost's and headed straight south,, never to return to there water holes, as we drove around all the major roosting area's were froze. So we ended up with a couple snows and a pile of green heads was an exciting weekend to hunt,, buy the way there were2 inches off snow up there. 
There are a pile ducks on there way boys!! So be ready.


----------



## crete (Oct 6, 2002)

Does it really matter if the people who messed up your hunt were resident or non-resident hunters? I am sick of this crap. I am a non-resident hunter who has been hunting North Dakota for over 20 years and I find just as many resident hunters messing up my hunts. Am getting sick of this resident vs. non-resident issue. Next time just say some hunters messed it up!!


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Hey i was not pointing any fingures buddy, you know what im going to switch it just to please you,, im looking to getting into any fights, I hunt with non- res and they are great people,, evry hunting season i look forward to meeting new people from out of state, so dont get all ****** off because I said that.


----------



## hunt4life (Mar 7, 2002)

Does anyone know if there is still snow on the ground in the Devils Lake area?


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

crete - it does seem to be predominately NR's that are screwing up.

I have many NR hunting friends & most NR's are better waterfowl hunters than most of us Residents. In my 30 yrs of hardcore hunting of waterfowl it has been NR's that have screwed up way more than residents.

Fair ??? but fact :eyeroll: at least in my view. How can we seperate the cream from the curds ???

& venting about these things is normal & better than confrontations. If it was'nt you don't take it so personal ??? many of us are not thrilled to see these kinds of things - but they happen & can be posted about. As long as not to attack all Non Residents all the time. or anyone personal unless it's true & they need to be embarassed ???


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Perfect way to put it Fetch!


----------

